# know of any good trails in barcelona, spain



## snakeye39 (May 8, 2008)

hi guys, will be in barcelona, spain next week anyone know of any recommendation to bike rides (x country) there ? I would appreciate it ! many thanks 

snakeye39, singapore


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

PM Whafe.


----------



## snakeye39 (May 8, 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

Get in touch with Sue at http://www.bike-fax.com/. They have some great maps of Spain, but I'm not sure if they have done Barcelona yet. If they have, then they have some good maps.


----------



## snakeye39 (May 8, 2008)

thanks k2biker appreciate it


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Hi Snakey, sorry didnt pick up on this thread

Loads and loads of XC based trails. Where are you staying in Barca?


----------



## snakeye39 (May 8, 2008)

Hi whafe,

I stayed along the ramblas strip unfortunatly the weather was drizzling and not too kind for me. I did went up the mountain where the old trams still runs and saw a couple of riders there. Anyway I am back now in singapore but will be looking forward to my next trip.

Thanks for the reply, cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

No problem, next time let me know, I help out....


----------



## bborrell (Nov 4, 2006)

I'll be heading to Barcelona and the Pyrenees (Vielha area) in July and am looking for places to ride and people to ride off-road with. I'm a journalist and although I usually write about science, I'm always keen to find cool bike/travel stories. Know any swell bike shops or characters?

Post here or email me at [email protected].

Thanks,

Brendan


----------

